# ***OFFICIAL*** Matt Brown vs. Robbie Lawler Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Guessing Robbie takes it?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Matt is tough as nails, but Robbie is better everywhere.

I want both to win.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

hellholming said:


> Matt is tough as nails, but Robbie is better everywhere.
> 
> I want both to win.


Matt goes for a right hook to the jaw.

Robbie goes for a left kick to the liver.

They both knock each other out, win-win.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Brown's heart in the Silva fight was insane. He was literally getting dropped at each and every kick to the body, and didn't give a shit.

Lawler was one round of gas remaining away from taking the title. I believe I had it two dominant rounds to Hendricks, two dominant rounds to Lawler, one dominant round to Hendricks, and it was just cause Lawler couldn't stay on his feet anymore.

This fight is absolutely EPIC. I think Lawler is going to win, by stoppage, but because his boxing is more technical and lands a slight bit harder. But I wouldn't be surprised to see Brown stand toe to toe with him for 3 rounds, Lawler again barely be able to stand after the insanity of the war, and then have Brown pull one of the greatest comebacks out of the bag.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Matts onslaught is disgustingly beautiful.

Robbies power is brutal and uncivilized.


I don't say this often..... but thank you for this fight Zuffa.

This is WAR!!!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Such an awesome fight. I'm glad it's happening.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Lawler wins it by out boxing brown and showing that punk that he doesn't belong here


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...This can very well be fight of the year. Very high percentage this fight ends via TKO/KO. Matt's relentless attack of sick standing elbows, knees and punches meets the brutal counterpunching of Robbie. This fight shouldn't go the distance, unless Robbie can't finish Matt. I picked Lawler decisively but he had better avoid Matt's ground game and those standing elbows of his. Robbie is deep in his prime and still has that nasty one punch to end everything. The fight card is nuts. Perhaps the best line-up so far this year. Amazing looking card...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lawler via body strikes.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Brown's run ends here.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think Brown's run ends here.


Agreed. He's been rocked in his last two fights. Lawler hits him with that power and he's done.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Agreed. He's been rocked in his last two fights. Lawler hits him with that power and he's done.


He's been hurt to the body. I think it would really show Lawler's evolution if he actually throws to the body instead of head hunting. If he head hunts this will be a war but I don't think anyone gets stopped.

Edit: also he was hurt my Mein not Pyle. He crushed Mike Pyle. 

Also how crazy is it that one of these guys could be fighting for the UFC welterweight title next? If someone has said that in 2010 when Brown has just lost three straight and Lawler was yo yoing fights they'd have been laughed out of the mma community. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Life B Ez said:


> Also how crazy is it that one of these guys could be fighting for the UFC welterweight title next? If someone has said that in 2010 when Brown has just lost three straight and Lawler was yo yoing fights they'd have been laughed out of the mma community.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm sure somebody here had a dream about it


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

somebody is gonna get an owie


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

This should be the fight of the century. I'm so ******* pumped! I wish both guys could win, but Lawler by ruthlessness.


----------



## rogan (Apr 13, 2009)

People writing off brown again!!
Brown via immortal


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I think fight is one of my favorites of the year... I mean, that I have been looking forward to the most.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Brain says robbie.. but I have a feeling brown is gonna surprise us and make it a dog fight


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Brown is going to get steam rolled.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Lawler still wilts the longer a fight goes, rounds 4-5 are all Matt Brown.... if it gets that far, Robbie is a killer early.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Joabbuac said:


> Lawler still wilts the longer a fight goes, rounds 4-5 are all Matt Brown.... if it gets that far, Robbie is a killer early.


What makes you say tHat ? Robie didn't show any holes in his cardio last fight


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

He was slowing down for sure, fact he got the finish anyway does not invalidate that.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I honestly don't think that his cardio is what's gonna be the factor in this fight. Even if he did slow down. Brown won't break him. This is lawler we're talking about!!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

prospect said:


> This is lawler we're talking about!!


You say that like it should mean something... Lawler has been broke before, and Matt Brown's whole style seems to be based around breaking people mentally...


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I know lawler was broke but he has plenty of money now. 
Also when I speak of lawler like that.don't take my word seriously. Because he's like Superman to me. I love the guy So much. When I met him I was like a teenager fan girl


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Lawler still wilts the longer a fight goes, rounds 4-5 are all Matt Brown.... if it gets that far, Robbie is a killer early.


How do you know this seeing as Matt Brown has never fought past 3 rounds?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Lawler still wilts the longer a fight goes, rounds 4-5 are all Matt Brown.... if it gets that far, Robbie is a killer early.


He didn't wilt in the ROry fight down the stretch. You know, a top 3 WW. Big WW with good cardio. 

He has been beat many times by grapplers. I doubt Matt Brown is looking for many TDs or is the level of a Jacare or Tim Kennedy on the ground. 

What examples do you have of Lawler wilting late?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> How do you know this seeing as Matt Brown has never fought past 3 rounds?


I don't know it... 





jonnyg4508 said:


> He didn't wilt in the ROry fight down the stretch. You know, a top 3 WW. Big WW with good cardio.
> 
> He has been beat many times by grapplers. I doubt Matt Brown is looking for many TDs or is the level of a Jacare or Tim Kennedy on the ground.
> 
> What examples do you have of Lawler wilting late?


True, he didn't wilt against Rory, but Rory was not really putting any kind of pressure on him.

Wilted Little bit against Ellenberger, and against Hendricks too.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Forget Weidman/Machida (even though it was a good fight) this is the real fight of the year right here.

Expecting Lawler to work the body seeing as though that seems to be a weakness but there is just no quit in Matt Brown and he does not stop coming forward, like ever. As I said in another thread, reminds me of a Diaz/Condit hybrid with his style and his ground game has improved tremendously.

Expecting to see a slobberknocker.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Erik Silva dropped Brown hard in that first round via the body shots, I'm expecting Lawler to hit harder.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This is one of those rare fights when I would happily see either guy win.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

For people citing Hendricks Vs Lawler as a testament to Lawler having weak cardio, that fight was a toe to toe war. If this fight is the same, of course it will be similar, but I think Lawler goes 5 rounds comfortably against anyone "normal" lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I have to take Lawler here, Brown has looked like he crumbles a little bit when people go to the body on him Lawler has the chin to get inside and expose that.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

“I anticipate to be a favorite once, I don’t know, maybe I’m champion or something,” he said. “Maybe they put me against some retard or something, I don’t know. That’s irrelevant in my mind.” - Matt Brown


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> “I anticipate to be a favorite once, I don’t know, maybe I’m champion or something,” he said. “Maybe they put me against some retard or something, I don’t know. That’s irrelevant in my mind.” - Matt Brown


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


>


Hahaha, my thoughts too random baby. 

Going for Lawler all the way in this one. Hes probably my favourite fighter at the mo, now Wandy has....well.....you know. Hope he KOs Brown then ruins Hendricks.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

brown missed weight. Not allowed 2nd attempt to weigh in (Idk why). Will effect his #1 contendership if he wins


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Commission is saying it was Browns choice not to try to make the weight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> brown missed weight. Not allowed 2nd attempt to weigh in (Idk why). Will effect his #1 contendership if he wins


Something was seriously wrong, not just with Brown but with most of the fighters.






Some of those early fighters looked like they've been dead for 2 days


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Erik Silva dropped Brown hard in that first round via the body shots, I'm expecting Lawler to hit harder.


Not necessarily harder, but definitely smarter, picking his shots and pacing himself.



John8204 said:


> Something was seriously wrong, not just with Brown but with most of the fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, most of them looked really unhealthy. Jędrzejczyk looked like an anorectic model. Even Nogueira didn't look good. Only guys who looked healthy were Lawler and surprisingly Johnson, who even was a little below weight limit.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Does anyone else find it funny that Robbie is built like a killer machine, has a good grip on that death stare of his..but as soon as he opens his mouth, he has the voice of a 10 year old kid ?)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Mike De La Torre looked like he has the face of a skeleton.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Lawler is faster, better technique and twice the power. I don't think it'll be a close fight unless brown used his head and tries to take it to the floor, if he could get Lawler down he'd have a good shot at winning.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

never count out matt brown


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Already awesome


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

1-0 Lawler


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Brown is a year away from putting it together, just has no fluidity or strategy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Fuuuuuuuk Yeah!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Matt Brown acting like that was a low blow ffs


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Shocked my lawler KO bet is now unlikely. Had it w rumble KO. Darn. Come on Robbie. Keep kicking that body. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Brown just lost points in my book. What a tool.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

2-1 Lawler. Brown needs to push the clinchgame


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

1-1 for me.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> 1-1 for me.


Are you on a delay?

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

3-1 Lawler


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

3-1. Brown's gotta finish


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

3-2 Lawler unless the Judges gave Brown the 1st. Possible.

Probably gunna be an SD


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

4-1 Lawler


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

4-1 Lawler


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Really good fight.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Lawler. 4-1.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> If he head hunts this will be a war but I don't think anyone gets stopped.
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hope someone answers that phone. Because I called it.

Great fight. Lawler won but great fight noth ways. Brown isn't going anywhere. Brown vs Diaz or Rory.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Fairly clear win for Lawler, but fairly good fight none the less.

I'd like to see Matt Brown go on to take on more guys around Erick Silva's level, because THEN we'll know if he can take the title.

@Life B Easy, do you reckon Brown goes the distance against Diaz? I reckon he gets stopped by the body shots. Then again I don't see anyone in the world beating Nick in a proper stand up fight.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Every round was close, bur I actually had Brown 3-2—rnds 1, 2 and 5. But the ending of round five may have won it for Lawler.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Brown will never get a title with his fighting style, he doesn't have the boxing fundamentals down like Lawler does. Slip the straight punches, duck the hooks and throw feints of which Brown did none. He does this weird ducking backing up thing that looks like every punch thrown at him hurts him and wastes huge amounts of energy in the process.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Brown will never get a title with his fighting style, he doesn't have the boxing fundamentals down like Lawler does. Slip the straight punches, duck the hooks and throw feints of which Brown did none. He does this weird ducking backing up thing that looks like every punch thrown at him hurts him and wastes huge amounts of energy in the process.


Well he just did really well with the best WW in the world (IMO).


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Calminian said:


> Every round was close, bur I actually had Brown 3-2—rnds 1, 2 and 5. But the ending of round five may have won it for Lawler.


I don't like calling people out, but I strongly disagree. For me, the ONLY round Brown could have possibly won was Round 2. I had it 4-1 to Lawler and didnt have any problem scoring any round.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't like calling people out, but I strongly disagree. For me, the ONLY round Brown could have possibly won was Round 2. I had it 4-1 to Lawler and didnt have any problem scoring any round.


But he wobbled Lawlder in the first. HOw do you overlook that? Lawler landed shots, but never wobbled Brown.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Calminian said:


> But he wobbled Lawlder in the first. HOw do you overlook that? Lawler landed shots, but never wobbled Brown.


Here's the fight metric 5th round significant strikes. 

Lawler 25 of 69 - 36%
Brown *30* of 68 - 44%

The problem is Lawler landed several of his at the end of the round.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Calminian said:


> But he wobbled Lawlder in the first. HOw do you overlook that? Lawler landed shots, but never wobbled Brown.


If I overlooked that, my can would still be full (I jumped up and knocked it over when it happened )

It was still a clear round for Lawler imo though. His boxing, specifically in the first, was outstanding. He got caught with one shot, and Brown didnt land a single to follow up. That one punch Vs the whole round for Lawler wasn't competitive for me.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If I overlooked that, my can would still be full (I jumped up and knocked it over when it happened )
> 
> It was still a clear round for Lawler imo though. His boxing, specifically in the first, was outstanding. He got caught with one shot, and Brown didnt land a single to follow up. That one punch Vs the whole round for Lawler wasn't competitive for me.


They were identical in significant strikes in the first. It's very fair to give it to Lawler, but I think it's debatable.

Here's the fight metric 5th round significant strikes. 

Lawler 25 of 69 - 36%
Brown *30* of 68 - 44%

That said, even if he got that last one, he still would have lost a split decision.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Calminian said:


> They were identical in significant strikes in the first. It's very fair to give it to Lawler, but I think it's debatable.
> 
> Here's the fight metric 5th round significant strikes.
> 
> ...


Significant strikes aren't the only judging that goes into a round.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Calminian said:


> They were identical in significant strikes in the first. It's very fair to give it to Lawler, but I think it's debatable.
> 
> Here's the fight metric 5th round significant strikes.
> 
> ...


I couldn't give a shit about fight meric or the computer's significant strikes. I mean NO offence in that btw, but for me it doesn't show ANYTHING.

Hendricks knockout of Kampmann = ONE significant strike.

To me, Lawler's movement, counters, general boxing etc. easily gave him the win. I wanted Brown to win as the fight progressed, but Lawler was winning nearly every second outside of the second round (and when he got rocked).


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Fairly clear win for Lawler, but fairly good fight none the less.
> 
> I'd like to see Matt Brown go on to take on more guys around Erick Silva's level, because THEN we'll know if he can take the title.
> 
> @Life B Easy, do you reckon Brown goes the distance against Diaz? I reckon he gets stopped by the body shots. Then again I don't see anyone in the world beating Nick in a proper stand up fight.


I'd say it's more likely Diaz subs Brown than stops him with strikes. Brown has been hurt by huge one shot KO type body shots. He doesn't get worn down and hurt. Diaz just doesn't have that power.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Significant strikes aren't the only judging that goes into a round.


Understand and totally agree. that said, I think brown deserved the 1st and 5th. He was the only one to wobbled his opponent in the 1st and was better most of the time in the 5th. The problem is, Lawler finished stronger in both, and that may be what the judges liked.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Not bad for a TUF fighter. Thought Robbie would have been able to put him away so easily, but after the 1st round I realized it and so did Robbie so he conserved his energy then put it on in the latter rounds. True veteran. Fought very controlled and mixed in takedowns + made Matt pay when he attempted takedowns himself. 

Uppercuts vs elbows
left kick vs right kick
straight left vs straight right 
dirty boxing vs Thai clinch

Boxing vs Muay Thai

Robbie always had the edge, but I felt that at any moment someone could land a huge game changer; spinning back punch.

Notes. Matt does move a bit awkward.
- looks like he broke his right hand on Robbie's head...lolz! 

Sometimes it looks like both were playing oppossum.

Diaz vs Brown should definitely be the fight to make as I mentioned after he beat Erick Silva. I didn't think he was quite ready for Robbie. Even thought it was a great fight, Robbie is the stronger of the two.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> I'd say it's more likely Diaz subs Brown than stops him with strikes. Brown has been hurt by huge one shot KO type body shots. He doesn't get worn down and hurt. Diaz just doesn't have that power.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I dunno. I actually think the Diaz bros have slightly overrated submissions (although to be fair, it's just such a hard thing to use at top level, so maybe that's not the right wording).

But Brown will want to go toe to toe, and I think he'll get put on the cage at almost all times by Diaz, and he'll be covering up as Diaz tees off (pretty much the PERFECT fight for Diaz imo). The body punches, even though not "hard", just have an "effect". You know what I mean. The way the Diaz bros dont even know how to punch properly but can still easily stop you.

I think Diaz stops Brown in one of the best performances of his career. The Lawler fight would be INSANE as Lawler's boxing is stellar at this point in time. I can actually see Lawler winning on points as he lands big shots, Diaz taunts him asking for more, but struggles to pin Lawler down.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> ...Thought Robbie would have been able to put him away so easily, …..


I didn't think Brown was getting out of the first.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ...I think Diaz stops Brown in one of the best performances of his career. The Lawler fight would be INSANE as Lawler's boxing is stellar at this point in time. I can actually see Lawler winning on points as he lands big shots, Diaz taunts him asking for more, but struggles to pin Lawler down.


I think Diaz is KO'd by both.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Well he just did really well with the best WW in the world (IMO).


by willpower alone, he got hurt many times in the fight. Brown has the heart of a champion but sadly lacks the skill, most people would have quit but he didn't.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

rabakill said:


> by willpower alone, he got hurt many times in the fight. Brown has the heart of a champion but sadly lacks the skill, most people would have quit but he didn't.


Brown has off the chart skill. You've completely lost your mind. 

I've actually never seen anyone back up Lawler and make him hesitate like that. Lawler would disagree with you.

I predict Lawler defeats Hendricks more impressively than he just did Brown.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Calminian said:


> I think Diaz is KO'd by both.


I don't really see how you can see it based on Nick's history. As strong as Brown is, it's not Paul Daley's power imo.

I wouldn't call what brown has "skill". It's just..."fighter". You know?


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I am a huge Robbie fan. TBH, I think that the winner getting a title shot played a huge roll in this fight for both fighters. Matt Brown looked like really sluggish for most of the fight and to me looked pretty nervous as he knew this was huge for his career.

Robbie, on the other hand looked like the veteran that wanted to put on a fun fight but not take very many chances.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't really see how you can see it based on Nick's history. As strong as Brown is, it's not Paul Daley's power imo.
> 
> I wouldn't call what brown has "skill". It's just..."fighter". You know?


Paul Daley is not even in the same league as these guys. Kos toyed with him, for pete's sake. 

Lawler is at a whole new level at WW in the UFC. I really believe he's the best WW in the world, ad would be champion if he just didn't mentally laps in that last round against Hendricks. 

I hope Nick comes back. He's going to keep losing in the UFC. I would love to see a rematch with him and Lawler, but I don't think he'll ever deserve it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Calminian said:


> Paul Daley is not even in the same league as these guys. Kos toyed with him, for pete's sake.
> 
> Lawler is at a whole new level at WW in the UFC. I really believe he's the best WW in the world, ad would be champion if he just didn't mentally laps in that last round against Hendricks.
> 
> I hope Nick comes back. He's going to keep losing in the UFC.


I'm talking punch power, not fighting ability. You said you think Lawler and Brown knocks Diaz out. I don't feel either, specifically Brown has the one punch power of Daley.

I still think Hendricks is better than Lawler, but I'm with you there. Lawler's boxing is fantastic.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm talking punch power, not fighting ability. You said you think Lawler and Brown knocks Diaz out. I don't feel either, specifically Brown has the one punch power of Daley.
> 
> I still think Hendricks is better than Lawler, but I'm with you there. Lawler's boxing is fantastic.


I think Lawler could KO Diaz with a big shot. I think Brown wears him down over several rounds, but I see a finish. 

Diaz has been declining, and he's taken way too much time off. His head is all messed up, and frankly, I think he's going to lose more than he wins with his new contract.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I wouldn't call Brown's skill level great. He just trusts his chin and has got decent boxing and power. It happens with many top level boxers too. I liken Matt Brown to Maidana, Golovkin and Froch. Guys who have succcess by just having trust in their chin so much that it allows them to be super super aggressive.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Calminian said:


> I think Lawler could KO Diaz with a big shot. I think Brown wears him down over several rounds, but I see a finish.
> 
> Diaz has been declining, and he's taken way too much time off. His head is all messed up, and frankly, I think he's going to lose more than he wins with his new contract.


I don't see the decline. He looked as good as ever against Penn. Condit ran away from him, and if he does the same, he'd beat Diaz again (Diaz cant adapt for shit). GSP was ALWAYS gonna take him down and keep him there.

But if you want to box with Diaz, I don't see a single person doing it. You think Lawler would KO him in one shot? I again refer you to Daley.

The thing with Diaz is, he can eat EVERY shot if he EXPECTS it. Lawler swings at you. Diaz sees that and can take it. Same with Daley same with nearly everyone.

Anderson Silva though? Nah. Diaz will drop his hands and think he can predict what Anderson is throwing...and Anderson will bury him with unpredictability.

I do have to say though, you're INSANE for thinking any human being on this planet "wears Diaz down". I bet the dudes been in the gym every day since "quitting". I still think Diaz, this second, has better cardio than every single fighter on the roster. You CAN'T war Nick down.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> I wouldn't call Brown's skill level great. He just trusts his chin and has got decent boxing and power. It happens with many top level boxers too. I liken Matt Brown to Maidana, Golovkin and Froch. Guys who have succcess by just having trust in their chin so much that it allows them to be super super aggressive.


I wouldn't compare him to Golovkin, because Golovkin can knock a guy who's blocking out.

Maidana and Froch though is very similar in that regard. Maidana in his fighting style, but both in their fighting "spirit".


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't see the decline. He looked as good as ever against Penn.


Speaking of decline. Penn is a small LW, large FW. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Condit ran away from him…


Condit schooled him. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> GSP was ALWAYS gonna take him down and keep him there.


GSP also outstruck him. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> But if you want to box with Diaz, I don't see a single person doing it. You think Lawler would KO him in one shot? I again refer you to Daley.


Daley can't compete with today's WW's. Lawler is not the same fight he was in SF. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> I still think Diaz, this second, has better cardio than every single fighter on the roster. You CAN'T war Nick down.


I can't disrespect Nick as a fighter. He's one of the best of all time. But every fighter declines. It's just the way it is.

You could be right, but here's my opinion. Nick's toughest fights are going to come with this new contract.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Well he might get his ass handed to him but cardio wise he'll be fitter than most fighters until he's 50 or 60 if he keeps with the triathlons


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't think of one thing that annoys me more than people saying Condit ran from Diaz..He went out there and fought smart, and beat Diaz. Diaz is a great fighter, and is at his best when guys sit in the pocket and brawl. Condit went in there a frustrated Diaz by fighting smart. 

As for Diaz/Brown, this fight would be amazing. Both of these guys love to stand there and bang. But I don't see either guy finishing the other. Both have good work rates, good chins. Diaz is the better fighter though, his ground game is better, he has better cardio, better hands. I think the only place Brown is better would be in the clinch. I'd say Diaz takes a 3-2 in a five rounder and a 2-1 in a three rounder.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Calminian said:


> Speaking of decline. Penn is a small LW, large FW.
> 
> *Penn fought for the WW title twice, and the fight before Diaz was a WW title eliminator. Penn more than proved himself as a great WW competitor.*
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> I can't think of one thing that annoys me more than people saying Condit ran from Diaz..He went out there and fought smart, and beat Diaz. Diaz is a great fighter, and is at his best when guys sit in the pocket and brawl. Condit went in there a frustrated Diaz by fighting smart.


The only thing that annoys me is...

1. "The Natural Born Killer" looked for a decision win.
2. Condit vowed to know Diaz out but didnt even try it.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

He didn't look for a decision win, he would have taken a finish if a chance came up. He didn't try and get himself into a brawl where Diaz had an edge.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> He didn't look for a decision win, he would have taken a finish if a chance came up. He didn't try and get himself into a brawl where Diaz had an edge.


He walked backwards and threw nearly exclusively jabs and leg kicks where his opponent called him a *****. That for me isn't looking for the finish.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I didn't know that fighting meant that you could only strike while moving forward? you can stick and move and still be looking for a finish. I recall him landing more than just leg kicks and jabs.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> I didn't know that fighting meant that you could only strike while moving forward? you can stick and move and still be looking for a finish. I recall him landing more than just leg kicks and jabs.


Condit would have knocked Diaz on his ass in that fight...then he'd have called Diaz to his feet, and kept moving back.

I completely respect a fighter's strategy, and in that fight I actually say ZERO way Condit won if he stood up with Diaz (and he found a way). But if you're going to claim that you'll knock the other guy out, AND call yourself the natural born killer...go for the kill.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Condit would have knocked Diaz on his ass in that fight...then he'd have called Diaz to his feet, and kept moving back.
> 
> I completely respect a fighter's strategy, and in that fight I actually say ZERO way Condit won if he stood up with Diaz (and he found a way). But if you're going to claim that you'll knock the other guy out, AND call yourself the natural born killer...go for the kill.


I'm going to rewatch the fight right now because its been too long before i go any further with this topic.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> I'm going to rewatch the fight right now because its been too long before i go any further with this topic.


I'm going to drink another can and then pass out on the floor.





So we've BOTH got things going on in life.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm going to drink another can and then pass out on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea.

Rd1 - Condit, He landed more strikes both kicks and punches during this round. diaz walked forward a lot and didn't land many strikes. Condit threw and landed a lot of leg kicks but he also threw a few flurries with his hands and landed a few decent strikes. 
RD 2- Neither guy really landed anything big. Condit had a couple good kicks to the body, 1 decent flurry with punches where he landed, and a spinning backfist that landed a little. Diaz had a couple decent straights and one good flurry to the body when he got Condit on the cage, and he had a failed takedown near the end of the round. I give the round to Diaz.
RD3 - Condit made Diaz get even more frustrated this round, he was stick and moving and landing. Diaz just chased him down the round, not landing much. I give the round to condit. 
RD4 - This round was like round 3 only condit landed more strikes, and neutralizing Diaz strategy, along with defending another takedown attempt. 
RD5- Condit continues to land more strikes and making Diaz look foolish. around the 2:20 mark of the round Conidt buckles Diaz with a leg kick which he followed up with a good flurry of strikes which end with him landing a head kick, he also defending another takedown attempt from Diaz. Diaz landed one good strike when he had Condit backing up into the cage but Condit circled out landing a leg kick and a straight. Diaz took Condit down in the last minute and took his back but wasn't able to do enough imo to take the round so Condit takes this round for me. 
4-1 for Condit. Diaz could have taken round 5 when he took Condits back. 

So I will agree in away that Condit never really went for the finish, but he never had an opening, and did well to stick to his gameplan, all while frustrating Diaz even more. Diaz has good hands but was extremely predictable the whole fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Anyone really think Lawler shown us anything to suggest he'd beat Hendricks second time around?.....I'm doubting it. Great fight, but against Brown, Lawler was the same guy that Hendricks beat originally.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Anyone really think Lawler shown us anything to suggest he'd beat Hendricks second time around?.....I'm doubting it. Great fight, but against Brown, Lawler was the same guy that Hendricks beat originally.


Based off of his performance tonight im not sure. Lawler looked great but was mainly just throwing punches, if he mixes it up against Hendricks then he can win. Ultimately I think the wrestling is the deciding factor


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

He's got to figure out Hendricks' weakness. It happens where a fighter goes in and makes an invincible fighter look bad by demonstrating he's identified a weakness in his opponents style. 

Hendricks realized how quickly GSP changes levels and how he likes to duck the hook and go for a takedown and Hendricks realized that moment is perfect for an uppercut and nailed GSP with it a few times. Enough to win him a few rounds which nobody else was doing. Lawler has to find what Hendricks does that's exploitable otherwise he doesn't stand a chance, if he goes out and just improvises per usual he really can't win. I don't know what he can do to beat Hendricks but I'm sure Greg Jackson or Firas Zahabi could figure it out. On paper Hendricks wins; younger, stronger, hits harder, better wrestling and better preparation for fights.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Hendricks doesnt have matt browns chin.. thats the difference.. lesser men would have been put away multiple times from the concussive damage that robbie put out here..

plus brow has an awkward style that you cant really compare to hendricks..

i think robbies cardio may be a little better now than it was in the hendricks fight too, that is a big factor.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mike Goldberg: "Robbie Lawler has *never* been knocked out via head strikes. Those body shots however.." I was so annoyed by him last night, i'm usually not. 






Glad Robbie got the W.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Mike Goldberg: "Robbie Lawler has *never* been knocked out via head strikes. Those body shots however.." I was so annoyed by him last night, i'm usually not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he was talking about Brown....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Life B Ez said:


> I'd say it's more likely Diaz subs Brown than stops him with strikes. Brown has been hurt by huge one shot KO type body shots. He doesn't get worn down and hurt. *Diaz just doesn't have that power.*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












I gave rounds 1+2 to Brown quite easily. Brown dropped Lawler, tossed him to the ground with a sweet clinch throw and landed a barrage of slick elbows. He quite clearly did the more damage throughout the entire round regardless of how more technical or polished Lawlers boxing looked, Brown scored the damage.

Round 2 was clearly Brown.

3+4 clearly Lawler.

5 was a toss up. Brown fights wildly and Lawler looks more technical in the exchanges, but Brown still lands. Brown again landed a lot of nice Thai elbows in this round. Both men landed good stuff in the fifth round, probably edge it towards Lawler.

I still have Diaz beating both Hendricks and Lawler (again).


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Can you guys move the Diaz shit to his thread?

Great fight by these two guys. Robbie is clearly the more skilled fighter, but what a hart on Brown. The guy can officially be the new gate keeper of the division.

Robbie fought smart and conservative, but we all should have expected that since he fought 3 times in the last 4 months:jaw:

I'm glad he has some proper time to recover now, he is going to needed to knock that that hill billy on his fat ass.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Rogan mentioned that Hendricks is injured and healing up. I wonder if Diaz calls out Lawler will Robbie be able to resist?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Rogan mentioned that Hendricks is injured and healing up. I wonder if Diaz calls out Lawler will Robbie be able to resist?


I think he would pass up a fight with Diaz, unless Hendricks is out for a really long time. Diaz should fight Brown next or maybe even Lombard.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Mike Goldberg: "Robbie Lawler has *never* been knocked out via head strikes. Those body shots however.." I was so annoyed by him last night, i'm usually not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said Brown, not Lawler.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AmdM said:


> He said Brown, not Lawler.


You sure? I could swear i heard Lawler. I did watch the fight before my morning coffee however.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I´m pretty sure. Besides Rogan would remind him of the Diaz fight, i bet.
I jsut watched rounds 1 and 5, so if you wanna check it out it was in one of those


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> Hendricks doesnt have matt browns chin.. thats the difference.. lesser men would have been put away multiple times from the concussive damage that robbie put out here..


I think you can say the same thing about Hendicks in the first fight with Lawler. I seem to remember him taking some pretty big shots from Robbie.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

He said Brown.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Definitely said Brown.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

CupCake said:


> Anyone really think Lawler shown us anything to suggest he'd beat Hendricks second time around?.....I'm doubting it. Great fight, but against Brown, Lawler was the same guy that Hendricks beat originally.


He did enough to beat Hendricks in the first fight, how on earth you could act like it was not a close fight Ill never know. 

Your post seems a bit Bias and silly.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

And i thought i had a reason to rip on Goldie.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

rabakill said:


> He's got to figure out Hendricks' weakness. It happens where a fighter goes in and makes an invincible fighter look bad by demonstrating he's identified a weakness in his opponents style.
> 
> Hendricks realized how quickly GSP changes levels and how he likes to duck the hook and go for a takedown and Hendricks realized that moment is perfect for an uppercut and nailed GSP with it a few times. Enough to win him a few rounds which nobody else was doing. Lawler has to find what Hendricks does that's exploitable *otherwise he doesn't stand a chance*, if he goes out and just improvises per usual he really can't win. I don't know what he can do to beat Hendricks but I'm sure Greg Jackson or Firas Zahabi could figure it out. *On paper Hendricks wins; younger, stronger, hits harder, better wrestling and better preparation for fights.*


Lawler did more damage than Hendricks and was closer to stopping the fight so I guess I dont understand.:confused02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rabakill said:


> He's got to figure out Hendricks' weakness. It happens where a fighter goes in and makes an invincible fighter look bad by demonstrating he's identified a weakness in his opponents style.
> 
> Hendricks realized how quickly GSP changes levels and how he likes to duck the hook and go for a takedown and Hendricks realized that moment is perfect for an uppercut and nailed GSP with it a few times. Enough to win him a few rounds which nobody else was doing. Lawler has to find what Hendricks does that's exploitable otherwise he doesn't stand a chance, if he goes out and just improvises per usual he really can't win. I don't know what he can do to beat Hendricks but I'm sure Greg Jackson or Firas Zahabi could figure it out. On paper Hendricks wins; younger, stronger, hits harder, better wrestling and better preparation for fights.


Not understanding this post at all. 

I don't think you can say Hendricks hits harder. Call it a wash I guess. But Lalwer would have got GSP out of there hitting him that many times. Lawler hits about as hard as anyone can at WW. 

Better preparation for fights? Says who? Why? What is your reason for saying this?

You don't see a way Lawler wins? The guy fought him to a 48-47 loss, yet you don't see how he wins? What???:confused05: If not for a late TD to seal round 5, Lawler may of won that fight. He hurt Hendricks pretty bad as well. You don't see a chance he wins?


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

it also should be noted that Robbie has fought twice since that fight and Hendricks hasnt fought any...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Finally watched this fight, had phone off for hours just to ensure nobody spoiled it for me. After the first minute I was expecting Lawler to finish him by the 3 minute mark. Brown is tougher than I ever thought he was, such an awesome fight.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

What was with Brown faking a cup shot?? Seemed out of character for him.

He looked like the body shot got him and then he took a world cup style flop and big John bought it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Term said:


> I think you can say the same thing about Hendicks in the first fight with Lawler. I seem to remember him taking some pretty big shots from Robbie.


well i only saw brown buckled once and that was when they both rocked each other at the same time.. robbie had hendricks hurt several times with the same combos that brown was just eating up..

robbie was very close to finishing hendricks, and is going to feel way more comfortable in the ring when they fight again, because of all his recent experience. so saying that robbies hasnt shown anything good enough to beat hendricks is baffling because he already showed he has the tools in their first fight..


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> What was with Brown faking a cup shot?? Seemed out of character for him.


the kick hit his cup on the way to the stomach.

https://twitter.com/JohnMcCarthyMMA/status/493238299117355009


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Lawler was the better fighter. Glad to see Brown lose. Don't really like him that much.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> well i only saw brown buckled once and that was when they both rocked each other at the same time.. robbie had hendricks hurt several times with the same combos that brown was just eating up..
> 
> robbie was very close to finishing hendricks, and is going to feel way more comfortable in the ring when they fight again, because of all his recent experience. so saying that robbies hasnt shown anything good enough to beat hendricks is baffling because he already showed he has the tools in their first fight..


I never said Robbie hasn't shown anything, I just think Hendricks has a pretty decent chin. Your right he was close but he couldn't put him away. He may not have Matt Brown's chin, but it still seemed to be pretty good.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

You could see the shin his the cup as the kick came from a low angle.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Not understanding this post at all.
> 
> I don't think you can say Hendricks hits harder. Call it a wash I guess. But Lalwer would have got GSP out of there hitting him that many times. Lawler hits about as hard as anyone can at WW.
> 
> ...


Better preparation; more methodic and scientific, Lawler hardly spars and says he already knows how to fight... the words out of his own mouth. Hendricks trains like a professional.

Lawler does not have the mentality to win as evidenced by the fact that when he was losing to Hendricks he didn't adapt. A champion can face a challenge and find the solution like Jon Jones does. Lawler goes in and wants to kickbox, too predictable. With the skillset matchup Hendricks wins 95/100 times, that is unless Lawler realizes it's being dynamic, unpredictable and continually evolving that makes a champion during preparation. Thinking that you already know how to fight and don't need to improve is just not smart, tell yourself that when you are retired. Think Hendricks hits harder because he throws from his legs and his core a lot more than Lawler.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Better preparation; more methodic and scientific, Lawler hardly spars and says he already knows how to fight... the words out of his own mouth. Hendricks trains like a professional.



Floyd Mayweather does not spar much anymore... does he not train like a professional? 

I think sparring becomes a case of diminishing returns at a certain point, Robbie has done all the sparring he needs to do, he is one of the most comfortable, calm, relaxed fighters in the entire sport.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

raba, we'd listen to you a little bit more if Lawler wasn't ONE round off of beating Hendricks. Lawler just tired out a little bit quicker. He showed against Brown that 5 rounds isn't hard for him. If he could only conserve that tiny bit more energy, he beats Hendricks next time. For me his boxing is too crisp.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> raba, we'd listen to you a little bit more if Lawler wasn't ONE round off of beating Hendricks. Lawler just tired out a little bit quicker. He showed against Brown that 5 rounds isn't hard for him. If he could only conserve that tiny bit more energy, he beats Hendricks next time. For me his boxing is too crisp.


It's probably less than a round. Lawler was winning the fifth and then got taken down. Had Hendricks not gotten that Lawler would probably be champion.

Also you know who else doesn't/didn't spar a lot. Anderson Silva. He went extremely light and just worked timing very few hard sparring sessions ever.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Term said:


> I never said Robbie hasn't shown anything, I just think Hendricks has a pretty decent chin. Your right he was close but he couldn't put him away. He may not have Matt Brown's chin, but it still seemed to be pretty good.


he definitely has a good chin.. someone said robbie hasnt shown anything to make them think he could take hendricks.. i dont care to look who it was.. but thats what my post was directed at..

lawler is the perfect contender.. he doesnt just get a win and wait for a title shot.. he fights more actively than anyone and wins every fight and within a matter of months has proven himself more worth of another title shot than anyone in the sport..


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> raba, we'd listen to you a little bit more if Lawler wasn't ONE round off of beating Hendricks. Lawler just tired out a little bit quicker. He showed against Brown that 5 rounds isn't hard for him. If he could only conserve that tiny bit more energy, he beats Hendricks next time. *For me his boxing is too crisp*.


Totally this, he even does that hand motion where he puts his hand togheter and then bam he hits his opponent.

Someone would call that a tale and could perceive it as a weakness, but he lands them crisp most of the time.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

MK. said:


> Totally this, he even does that hand motion where he puts his hand togheter and then bam he hits his opponent.
> 
> Someone would call that a tale and could perceive it as a weakness, but he lands them crisp most of the time.


Bob Sapp use to do that too except he was pretty much cannon fodder. 

I don't think Robbie went all out cuz he knew how dangerous Brown was and the fight against Diaz prolly is still in his mind after all those years, but this showed how much Brown has improved. 

Brown vs Rory or Condit would be really interesting. Lombard is good too along with Diaz. 

Robbie needs to up his conditioning and find a way to stifle the take downs and keep it standing. This is his last chance. I can see him at MW again...his frame suits that division. Surprised he's able to cut to 170. 

If he fails in his second attempt at the belt there are some compelling match ups at 185. 

PS: Block Up UP!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

IMO Robbie is a better fighter at 170.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just dint get how a poster can say a guy who lost basically by a takedown in the 5th round has a 5% chance at winning a rematch. It makes no logical sense and is a bit hilarious. 

If rabkill truly thinks Robbie holds just a 5% chance at winning he should throw some loot on Hendricks.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I have no doubt that Ruthless Robbie Lawler will be the next welterweight champion. Fatass Hendricks is probable to have cardio issues after sitting on his fat ass for a year, and IMO cardio is why Robbie isn't the champion right now.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

King Daisuke said:


> I have no doubt that Ruthless Robbie Lawler will be the next welterweight champion. Fatass Hendricks is probable to have cardio issues after sitting on his fat ass for a year, and IMO cardio is why Robbie isn't the champion right now.


That wasn't cardio that was damage, both guys took shots that make anyone's cardio irreverent and thats why they both slowed down, good cardio is why they could still stand up and start the fifth.

I didnt have Robbie losing that fight but Im not sure that this one being a rematch works to his benefit, Johnny knows exactly what he's in for now and I think he might get some takedowns and G&P himself some rounds. 

Im hoping Lawler can find a few good shots early because a good shot by Robbie can change the complexion of a fight not to mention a round. 

Id like to see Brown fight someone else in the top ten.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry bros, Lawler isn't getting the belt even though I'd like to see it. Hendricks has the wrestlers 5th round extra gear


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Lawler can take hendricks down. He can go in there and do exactly what Hendricks did


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

No, no he can't. He's not dynamic enough and he doesn't train well enough. Maybe if he gets a new head coach and training partners, a coach that tells him to shut up and follow orders. Lawler thinks he knows what he's doing more than those around him and in the crucial 10 minutes of his life that will haunt him, again.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't think So. American top team is an amazing camp. And he's not that stupid. He's gonna go in there and try to out strike Hendricks and throw a couple more take Downs then last fight. I really do believe that he's the new champ


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Lawler does not have the mentality to win as evidenced by the fact that when he was losing to Hendricks he didn't adapt.


:laugh:

All 3 judges gave Hendrix the first two rounds and Lawler rounds 3 and 4. How is that not adapting?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Good point.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

slapshot said:


> That wasn't cardio that was damage, both guys took shots that make anyone's cardio irreverent and thats why they both slowed down, good cardio is why they could still stand up and start the fifth.
> 
> I didnt have Robbie losing that fight but Im not sure that this one being a rematch works to his benefit, Johnny knows exactly what he's in for now and I think he might get some takedowns and G&P himself some rounds.
> 
> ...


I disagree. The reason I say the issue was cardio is because i didn't really see Robbie get hurt until he got tired and sloppy. He was slipping the majority of Hendrick's hard shots before that.

Either way, Robbie's the next champ.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rabakill said:


> No, no he can't. He's not dynamic enough and he doesn't train well enough. Maybe if he gets a new head coach and training partners, a coach that tells him to shut up and follow orders. Lawler thinks he knows what he's doing more than those around him and in the crucial 10 minutes of his life that will haunt him, again.


Interesting. Tell us more about what you see inside his training camp, this is good insider info.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Sorry bros, Lawler isn't getting the belt even though I'd like to see it. Hendricks has the wrestlers 5th round extra gear


Hendricks can only manage 3 rounds of a 5 round fight, thats why he always takes a few off, its what cost him against GSP.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

King Daisuke said:


> I disagree. The reason I say the issue was cardio is because i didn't really see Robbie get hurt until he got tired and sloppy. He was slipping the majority of Hendrick's hard shots before that.
> 
> Either way, Robbie's the next champ.


Ever spar for five five minute rounds? 

I thought Robbie won but I saw him take some big shots from Hendricks. You can believe its Cardio thats cool but from my own experiences I have to believe it was damage and output that slowed Robbie down and I see no problem with his cardio.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

slapshot said:


> Ever spar for five five minute rounds?
> 
> I thought Robbie won but I saw him take some big shots from Hendricks. You can believe its Cardio thats cool but from my own experiences I have to believe it was damage and output that slowed Robbie down and I see no problem with his cardio.


No, never sparred for a round. I'm just saying what I think I saw in that fight. At least we agree that Robbie won.


----------

